# H Plus Son Archetype Measurements?



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Quick question, can anyone measure/tell me the INSIDE width of this rim?

Thanks


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm currently working on a rim review to go along with our last hub review so I just happen to have the inner widths of a bunch of rims handy. Actual width as measured by me for the Archetype is 17.2mm


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

woz said:


> I'm currently working on a rim review to go along with our last hub review so I just happen to have the inner widths of a bunch of rims handy. Actual width as measured by me for the Archetype is 17.2mm


Nice. Ive just gone through a few of your recent blog posts and want to say thank for doing them.


----------

